# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  Meditation + SSILD

## madmagus

I've started using SSILD as a prelude to my mediation.  I've only tried it with my single-point meditations and not yet with seated Vipassana.  I know with SSILD that you are supposed to focus on the external, specifically external physical sensations; but for meditation i change it just a touch and visualize a scanner scanning down my body looking for input.  I take my time on this step, doing it only once per cycle.  By doing so, within 7-8 cycles, my body has entered sleep paralysis or very nearly so.  I then refocus solely on my visual and do my meditation.  It seems, at least for me, a very quick entry technique for a deep meditation, as it internalizes my focus extremely well and quickly.  thanks for reading

----------

